# IBS or IBD or Only Colitis



## Nik555 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have had IBS like symptoms for over 10 years, i just had colonoscopy for the first time, in the report doctor says'there is evidence of colitis" and "Biopsies were taken to rule out IBD??, Microcytic Colitis" That's exactly the way it was written.Pathologist report writes only "... showing focal lymphoid aggregates", and nothing about if he ruled out IBD or he didn't.what is "Microcytic Colitis", i couldn't even find such term online.So what does it all mean?I havn't seen the doctor yet after the test, but still worried if had IBD.Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it might be shorthand for Microscopic Colitis which has two typesHere is a link for that.http://www.medicinenet.com/lymphocytic_colitis/page2.htm


----------

